# Get E-bay Get Busted



## normi (Mar 31, 2008)

ya know I`ve been woundering about our big brother watching what youre ordering on ebay and the funny thing I found out about some of the hydro gro shops is that they will give a list of the people who buy lights or whatever to the man.
Maybe the only reason a hydro shop stays open is because of a list of customers they do give up. Cuz there sure as hell aint any grow shops in my metropolitan area
So what if my roses like 1ooo watt hps lights and I like this bitchen tan I got.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry but a receipt for a growlight wont give the feds enough to come knocking.


----------



## normi (Mar 31, 2008)

Let Us All Hope Not


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive ordered and sold on ebay for years never an issue.Just check the seller out and dont be a dummy and order stuff to your own home or grow address use safe addresses that dont grow or smoke


----------



## normi (Apr 1, 2008)

Ive been a Iowa dirt farmer for most my years till I had to relocate .
Always wanted to try something different and faster thanx for the input


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 1, 2008)

thats why you always pay cash and dont give personal info


----------



## normi (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahhh yes I remember now.The old way of doing buisness.
Sounds scensible 2 me. And who are some of the more reputable online shops.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 1, 2008)

i dunno about online shops but depending where you are in the country i know nashville and atlanta have hydro shops and you can pay cash and not give info im willing to bet no matter where you live there is a hydro shop within 4 hours drive and to me its worth the drive to not leave a paper trail and i also wouldnt shop at a hydro shop in my town if we had one i prefer to go to another police jurisdiction


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

No medical laws in Tenn ?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 1, 2008)

a good idea if you want to be sure that you cant be fingered for anything you buy at a hydro shop is to ALWAYS pay in cash, dont worry about a receipt if they want your name on it. And, dont park your car near any of the windows of the shop. ive heard that sometimes they'll take down your plate # and record it and your purchase to the police. Above all, make sure you can trust the ppl youre dealing with


----------



## normi (Apr 1, 2008)

some ebay shops actually have a physical address ,and will take a money order with the item# you want and of course youre staight friends address if there are any.
I wounder how many old ladies houses have been raided for posies & pansies.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

2 sfae online hydro store actual 3 are Maryland Hydroponics Worm's Way - Gardening Products, Supplies, Service, Support, and Knowledge Base for all your hydroponics, indoor, outdoor and organic gardening needs, year 'round! Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics and Indoor Gardening Supplies and Equipment and well progressive-growth.com thats 4 safe ones I have used for years never an issue all have physical ddress and are able to be verified and few will take western union payments anonomous and money orders


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yo.... true story, this morning... I hear my doorbell ring while I'm half asleep, I'm like "nah, fuck that shit, nobody's gonna ring my doorbell at 11am" but then i hear knocking on the lil window next to the door (yea, that one, everyone has them) and who is it? it's a legit fucking FBI agent... i freak out for half a second cuz i was just woken up by the FBI, u kno, nothin big... anyways turns out nothing big, he was doing a background check on someone i knew. but damn, what a way to start your morning.


----------



## normi (Apr 2, 2008)

Much thanx fletch I enjoy stayin free!
I hate seein people get busted for something thats not the problem I.E. da budz.
Mrc Ive had a few of those myself..a change of underwear is always good after that dude...


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


----------



## normi (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanx much...NICE RIDE!!!!!!
I`ve noticed the lack of assholes in here and its true..
peolpe are great with thier knoledge and dont want to charge ya for it.
who says potheads are bad people.


----------



## Soupaman (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the biggest half of all this is paranoia, as the country I live in, it's not illegal to possess marijuana seeds, grow lights, and equipment.

Indoor gardening's not all that un-common here, people can grow tomatoes / chilli's whatever you like, all year round, even in the cold winter months, in their loft, spare room, whatever have you.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 6, 2008)

I was just talkin about this stuff in another thread and had to explain that same thing. All the things your gonna buy at a hydro store, whether it be online or physical, are all very commonly purchased products. More than half the population is in some kind of buisness associated with agriculture. Now unless you clean out the shop buying supplies they're not gonna care. Just dont act sketchy. And dont give away info if your not asked. Ex. talking about growing tomatoes when they never asked about the stuff your buying... Just keep to yourslef and keep it casual... better yet smoke a bowl before you go in and chill yourself out lol


----------



## MalteseGrower (Apr 6, 2008)

You can get most of your stuff (probably cheaper) outside of hydro shops anyway. The only thing you need to get from there usually are lights unless you grow cfl. You can actually get just about all the parts you need for a full grow box in a supermarket, including nutes the lot.


----------



## normi (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice vote of confidence!
I am actually hydroponically starting chillies, fruits,vegetables,etc indoors first ,to keep the vermine problem down and allow for a more even faster and healthyer grow once things get transplanted in the rows out back.
I`m trying to stay out of the grocery store for things like produce,
except for BEER AND WHISKEY .But then again thats another project I`m working on too


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ive ordered and sold on ebay for years never an issue.Just check the seller out and dont be a dummy and order stuff to your own home or grow address use safe addresses that dont grow or smoke


That say's it all in my book,ive been on ebay buying & selling for years with no sweat,when you buy shit you dont want other people to know about just use the UPS Store as the shipping address or local pick up with cash.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 6, 2008)

normi said:


> Nice vote of confidence!
> I am actually hydroponically starting chillies, fruits,vegetables,etc indoors first ,to keep the vermine problem down and allow for a more even faster and healthyer grow once things get transplanted in the rows out back.
> I`m trying to stay out of the grocery store for things like produce,
> except for BEER AND WHISKEY .But then again thats another project I`m working on too


thank you for proving my point  I hope your garden does well... save alot of money not haveing to buy produce from the store


----------



## Soupaman (Apr 6, 2008)

normi said:


> Nice vote of confidence!
> I am actually hydroponically starting chillies, fruits,vegetables,etc indoors first ,to keep the vermine problem down and allow for a more even faster and healthyer grow once things get transplanted in the rows out back.
> I`m trying to stay out of the grocery store for things like produce,
> except for BEER AND WHISKEY .But then again thats another project I`m working on too


Think my next grow's gonna be in an N.F.T system, the yield's supposed to be higher, and it's partially less hassle than a compost grow.

I'd like to see the end result of growing chilli's / strawberries etc via an N.F.T system, wonder how the yield would differ from a conventional grow?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 6, 2008)

thats a good question


----------



## GrowBig512 (Apr 6, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> 2 sfae online hydro store actual 3 are Maryland Hydroponics Worm's Way - Gardening Products, Supplies, Service, Support, and Knowledge Base for all your hydroponics, indoor, outdoor and organic gardening needs, year 'round! Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics and Indoor Gardening Supplies and Equipment and well progressive-growth.com thats 4 safe ones I have used for years never an issue all have physical ddress and are able to be verified and few will take western union payments anonomous and money orders


FF, you like MD Hydro? That's my old neck of da woods ... I thought they were really small and overpriced. Plus the guy's an asshole (but i guess they all are at the hydro store, huh?). 

TexasHydro.com. Still assholes, but at least decently priced and reputable. They're in Dallas, Austin, and Houston.


----------



## Soupaman (Apr 6, 2008)

GrowBig512 said:


> FF, you like MD Hydro? That's my old neck of da woods ... I thought they were really small and overpriced. Plus the guy's an asshole (but i guess they all are at the hydro store, huh?).
> 
> TexasHydro.com. Still assholes, but at least decently priced and reputable. They're in Dallas, Austin, and Houston.


Guess I'm lucky, the bloke who owns my local grow shop's an ex grower - busted - turned retailer, so I've no issues with him being a knob head, simple impartial advice, and I can be open about what I grow q=o)


----------

